#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Regenerative Power from Drawworks - How to size the braking resistor units?

## wing81

Hi,

I have been searching for a topic on how to calculate or size the braking resistor units for the regenerative power from the drawworks but its not available. For example, if the drawworks has 5 motors (each 1150hp with rated current of 1120A, 690V). how do we size the rating of the braking resistors so as to accommodate the total regenerative power from the drawworks during drilling operation? Assuming the drawworks is of 16 lines, 515 short tons @4.5m.

Will be great if any expert in this forum can enlighten me on this subject.



Thank a million for helping out on this.  :Smile: See More: Regenerative Power from Drawworks - How to size the braking resistor units?

----------

